
Terrified mum says Amazon Echo speaker urged her to kill herself - rwc
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/10585452/mum-amazon-echo-speaker-kill-herself/
======
gus_massa
Vandalism in Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cardiac_cycle&typ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cardiac_cycle&type=revision&diff=931959557&oldid=931856006)

Reversion one day later:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cardiac_cycle&typ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cardiac_cycle&type=revision&diff=931959564&oldid=931959557)

